# nvidia 显卡，gentoo 双显示器不支持独立桌面

## sumous

我用的是nvidia显卡，装过好几次gentoo，但都发现不支持独立桌面，也就是全屏的时候，一个窗口会铺满两个显示器。

用过了nvidia-settings，设置twinview,仍然如此。

我已经把内核里的nouveau删去了。

我想请问一下是否有人也碰到过这样的问题？这问题可能的原因是些什么呢？

----------

